# Dana White announces Kenny Florian's Retirement at TUF Finale Weigh Ins.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

FUEL TV (twitter)

Fight Fansdanawhite will be making a BIG announcement on the ‪#TUFFinale‬ Weigh-In tonight on @FUELTV at 7/4p ET/PT. 

Arianny is fired?
The new GSP and Dominick Cruz Deluxe Series Championship Series action figures' legs don't work?
Jones is going to jail?
UFC will be working with Bud Light to promote the new Bud Light Cherry?
Fedor to UFC?
Brock is coming back?

Take your pick!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anderson Silva's knee injury forces him out of the fight.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Rashad Evans going down to middle weight.:thumb02:


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Whatever it is it probobly will not live up to the hype. 

What the hell, I say it's Lesnar coming back.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

New Season of the Comeback with your coaches Brock Lesnar and Josh Barnett who will face a trilogy of matches, first on the final Strikeforce card in November, then at Wrestlemania then finally the first TAG TEAM MMA EVENT with Dana White and Vince McMahon going at it as well in HELL IN THE CELL.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

These big announcements are never anything that make you say WOW! I'm just going to swing for the fences on this one...Anderson retires due to injury.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Dana's announcements are usually a massive anticlimax.

I reckon it'll be the Wanderlei-Franklin announcement.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

John8204 said:


> New Season of the Comeback with your coaches Brock Lesnar and Josh Barnett who will face a trilogy of matches, first on the final Strikeforce card in November, then at Wrestlemania then finally the first TAG TEAM MMA EVENT with Dana White and Vince McMahon going at it as well in HELL IN THE CELL.


I would pay for this...not even lying. I hate wrestling, but I would pay A LOT for that.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> *Dana's announcements are usually a massive anticlimax.*
> 
> I reckon it'll be the Wanderlei-Franklin announcement.


Took the exact words out of my mouth.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> Dana's announcements are usually a massive anticlimax.
> 
> I reckon it'll be the Wanderlei-Franklin announcement.


No, too exciting. It'll be the formal announcement of Cote vs Cung Le.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That the UFC will no longer let thier fighters act racist towards Brazilians just to promote fights...:confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah its never anything great.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

A hardcore home sex video featuring Brittney and Arianny has leaked the webz..:dunno:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

It will be that JDS and Cain will coach UFC Live 2 starting in September..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

hixxy said:


> It will be that JDS and Cain will coach UFC Live 2 starting in September..


Ok, I think you might win this prediction because that is solid.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Dana will temporary retire due to health problems.
Nominees Chuck Liddel president of the UFC while he's gone.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Roy Nelson vs Ryan Bader at 205 in an epic battle of TUF winners.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

hixxy said:


> It will be that JDS and Cain will coach UFC Live 2 starting in September..


Yea good call. Only reservation is that JDS has already done a TUF, and as nice guy he is, he didnt come accross as the most interesting guy.

I think you may be right on the naming of the TUF coaches. I'm thinking GSP-Condit?


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Im also guessing the Lesnar coming back thing. The TUF weigh ins wouldnt be the same without the usual Dana White hard on for Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Mannn . Bye bye Ken Flo.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

The video feed for us nit watching FUEL cuts off right after the weigh ins, can anyone update us what the 'big announcement' was?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kenny Florian retirement.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Retirement of Kenny Florian


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Lol is that it? From recent interviews he's pretty much said he's retired anyway. Another announcement letdown to add to the list!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Thought he was gonna make a run at the 135lb title, wth?


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Thought he was gonna make a run at the 135lb title, wth?


He said that he hurt his back working out and hasn't felt the same since.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

is that it........


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

least you could do is put him in the hall of fame Dana


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's too bad, I liked his fights.


----------



## poiuytre13 (Jul 10, 2007)

ufc 147 is going to a free event


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

John8204 said:


> least you could do is put him in the hall of fame Dana


for what? coining the phrase "i'm kenny florian and I finish fights" he was at the receiving end of some of worst displays of preferential treatment and he still never became champion

If he gets inducted the ufc HOF would officially be a joke..


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Can't say that I'm surprised. His career was going nowhere at this point anyway. He'll be a decent commentator.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Another anticlimatic anouncement. I had already thought Kenny retired.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> Another anticlimatic anouncement. I had already thought Kenny retired.


I wasn't really expecting a return either.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Another anticlimatic anouncement. I had already thought Kenny retired.


Am I the only one thinking that Dana is deliberately trolling us with these "big" announcements? I seriously think he is having fun with us. Nobody could possibly call Florian's retirement big news, especially considering he'd basically already announced it.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Kreed said:


> for what? coining the phrase "i'm kenny florian and I finish fights" he was at the receiving end of some of worst displays of preferential treatment and he still never became champion
> 
> If he gets inducted the ufc HOF would officially be a joke..


Yeah, the guy is definitely no Brock Lesnar. raise01:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Kreed said:


> for what? coining the phrase "i'm kenny florian and I finish fights" he was at the receiving end of some of worst displays of preferential treatment and he still never became champion
> 
> If he gets inducted the ufc HOF would officially be a joke..


Harsh but true. There's no reason for him to be in the HOF. Inducting him into the HOF would ruin it's credibility.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool, I hope he continues commentating.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I enjoyed some of Florian's fights and have nothing bad to say about the guy. However, the HoF talk needs to cease. He lost TUF, and had 3 title fights and basically was horrible in all 3. 

Certainly not HoF material in my eyes, but he did have a good career.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I feel for the guy. Far above average, but always just short of being the best no matter how hard he tried.

HOF? I hope that was a joke...

Announcement was also meh. Typical Dana.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao Dana.

Behind on your MMA News are we??


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

...personally, not having to see Kenny and his horrible big head in the octagon ever again is a *very* big deal. My life just improved a tiny bit.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

He was a very good fighter but unfortunately not HOF worthy. Still I will miss seeing him fight. His elbows and submission were nasty. Not to mention the dude does a great Acoustic Rendition of 'Zombie'.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BIG news indeed. Most fans considered him retired anyway. Too bad he never got that belt though. His had a helluva run.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This is why no one takes Dana seriously. Kenny Florian retiring is NOT big news by any standard.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Kreed said:


> for what? coining the phrase "i'm kenny florian and I finish fights" he was at the receiving end of some of worst displays of preferential treatment and he still never became champion
> 
> If he gets inducted the ufc HOF would officially be a joke..





Shady1 said:


> He was a very good fighter but unfortunately not HOF worthy. Still I will miss seeing him fight. His elbows and submission were nasty. Not to mention the dude does a great Acoustic Rendition of 'Zombie'.





AlphaDawg said:


> Harsh but true. There's no reason for him to be in the HOF. Inducting him into the HOF would ruin it's credibility.


I wasn't joking and claiming that putting Kenny Florian in the Hall of Fame as a joke that would ruin the credibility of the hall is hyperbole. Now you can make the logical case that because he was never a champion he should never be inducted. This is a fair point on the surface but it can also do more harm than good for the Hall's credibility. If you only allow champions in the hall and you induct one to two fighters a year the Hall becomes redundant. Basically you place yourself in a situation where all title holders are Hall of Famers or the other extreme only the greatest champions in the history of the sport are Hall of Famers. In that situation by holding the bar so high the Hall of Fame becomes secondary. 

If you were to list the five greatest 155lbers in UFC history Kenny Florian is on that list. If you were to list the five greatest Light Heavyweights of all time would the list feature Couture, Liddell, Ortiz, Coleman and Shamrock? The UFC Hall of Fame is in a state of imbalance which is not reflective of what the UFC is today. If the vast majority of fights are under 205 lbers then shouldn't the Hall of Fame reflect that? 

Kenny Florian and Tito Ortiz may not be great UFC fighters and their maybe many greater UFC competitors not in the hall but what they can do is establish the bar in which UFC fighters need to reach to be excepted into the hall of fame.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Someday they'll make a movie on him. It'll serve as inspirations kinda like "Rudy." The fighter who never won a championship and made it to the HOF somehow.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

*Dana's douchey hypocrisy*

Who cares if Kenny retires? I don't remember big announcements for any other fighters. Its good to be one of Dana's favorites I guess.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Kenny is a great fighter and a very likeable guy. It's a tough beat to be that good and never hold the title.

I'm just seeing Kenny on FX, he actually looks his natural weight and not gaunt like he did making LW. Plus, he's a good host and will have a job ringside with Rogan and the boys.

Too bad more people can't acknowledge Kenny, because he was easily top 5* in his division and gave us very entertaining fights. :thumbsup:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

You know I can't help but feel kind of bad Kenflo. He worked hard and made it to the title fight several times but couldn't deliver in the fight. Got so close but couldnt get the gold.


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Glad Kenny's gone. Enjoy working in McDonalds for the rest of your life!



ps you suck.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Chipper said:


> Glad Kenny's gone. Enjoy working in McDonalds for the rest of your life!
> 
> 
> 
> ps you suck.


aren't you a cheerful lad.

need a hug?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Hugs Chipper*



hellholming said:


> aren't you a cheerful lad.
> 
> need a hug?


NOT ANYMORE! :thumbsup:


----------

